# BWS Co-Angler Incentive!!!



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

I need a link to sign up with for the Ohio divison of the Bassmaster Weekend Series. All the anglers must attend a meeting the night before. I can make all the meetings and I will pay for your free pass and make sure you get signed up. That means you dont have to miss work. Let me know 

Walt 440.336.8058


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Post a link to the series schedule please. I may be interested.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

SCROLL- MIDWAY ON LEFT...

Great series- they are guaranteeing $5000 to first regardless of entries for the boater side this year. 

The Championship was well run and organized well, even with severe drought conditions that would've stumped most for running such an event.

My link last year won two of the five events- made out well!!! One he won with one fish!!! The other he earned...


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

So there ya go Redhawk...Its like Nip said, except for Nip's tournys  these guys are good people well ran, fair and you can do well is this circuit because of the amount of pepole. We need co-anglers!!! I pre-fish at least two days before every tourny so maybe we can hook up. I lost one tourney last year by 1.1 oz. Some friggin guy came in and rock my world. I never won anything in my life, and I thought NO WAY will someone bring in 19# in four fish!!! And I forgot I was against the Erie machine!!! RORY FRANKS!!!! I still oh ya for that one!!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree. Great series. I had a blast in '07. I'd fish it again if the tournaments weren't moved from Sunday to Saturday and the regional wasn't added. Don't have enough vacation to fish it all and do what I want this year. I do like the location of the regional - Kentucky/Barkley.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm just lucky my fish didn't poop as much as yours booyah!!! That was the only machine working that day  

F4F- you better plan those vacation days to be prefishn with me!


----------

